# Setting Up an Invert Aquarium for Shrimp and Pipefish



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

If anyone is wondering where to start when setting up an invert tank, I have just finished a video podcast that can be found in itunes iTunes Store , all about creating and setting up a planted tank for shrimp and small cryptic fish etc. 
The tank uses a sand substrate, slate and wood, is low budget and low maintainence. I have photos on the site and will post a few here in the next few days. I hope its helpful


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thanks Neil, thats pretty cool *


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

pipfish would not eat shrimps?


----------

